# Oregon WMR88 Pro Vs Watson W8681 solar



## migmor (30 Nov 2014 às 20:57)

Boa noite a todos.

Para iniciar a minha vida de "fã" da meteorologia estou indeciso entre estas 2 estações.

Oregon WMR 88 na pixmania por 129€ + portes

Watson W8681 solar na Astroradio por 123,35€ + portes.


Ambas dão para ligar ao PC para descarregar dados o que para mim é fundamental.
A marca Oregon diz-me algo enquanto Watson não me diz nada.
O contra da Oregon para mim é vir o pluviometro e termómetro sem qualquer tipo de suporte, o que para uma pessoa como eu com pouco jeito para a bricolage... não sei onde meter o pluviometro.
No caso da Watson vem tudo já preparado para "pôr" no mastro.

Agora a qualidade e fiabilidade destes produtos... isso não sei. Gostava que me esclarecessem.

PS: O meu orçamento não cresce mais que estes valores.

Obrigado a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2014 às 18:17)

Pessoalmente a Oregon, tive uma e há mais membros com mais, costumam durar alguns anos.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Dez 2014 às 21:47)

Não conheço a Oregon, portanto não posso comparar.
Tenho uma PCE, que é no fundo uma Watson das primeiras, e já dura à mais de 4 anos sem problemas.... aguardo avaria para dar lugar a essa  Watson W8681 solar, ou algo desse genero.


----------

